# Knife Textures



## JBroida (Aug 19, 2013)

Can you tell what is what (some are pretty easy)...


----------



## btrancho (Aug 19, 2013)

Someone get a new macro lens?


----------



## wsfarrell (Aug 19, 2013)

Yup, got 'em all.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 19, 2013)

nah... same marco lens from before... just needed a couple of similar photos like this, and ended up shooting a whole series


----------



## Anton (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice Macro shots Jon. Some of these, purposely framed, would look quite nicely... just saying

I wonder what you can do with this guy and Jnats...


----------



## btrancho (Aug 19, 2013)

JBroida said:


> nah... same marco lens from before... just needed a couple of similar photos like this, and ended up shooting a whole series


Nicely done. Macro photography is one of my interests and these are very well executed.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 19, 2013)

Most I get. But this one has me stumped. Is that copper inlaid? Kinda cool after I looked on a bigger screen than my phone.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 19, 2013)

I think that may be one of the Jin knives. The copper line looks very smart.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like a Jin blade. "You will notice that in between the softer carbon steel and harder High Speed Steel cutting edge, there is a tiny bit of copper."



Crothcipt said:


> Most I get. But this one has me stumped. Is that copper inlaid? Kinda cool after I looked on a bigger screen than my phone.


----------

